# spark plugs



## coutonjm (Jul 19, 2004)

can anyone out there assist me with the correct plugs that the sr18 u13 use. I have been using some ngk ..5ey.. and they seem to be causing a lot of hiccups.

Need your help.

What is the correct plug.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

coutonjm said:


> can anyone out there assist me with the correct plugs that the sr18 u13 use. I have been using some ngk ..5ey.. and they seem to be causing a lot of hiccups.
> 
> Need your help.
> 
> What is the correct plug.



Wrong section for this thread. Try asking in the technical section.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Try contacting Nissan.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

dealer or go to pepboys they should tell you what the stock/replacement plugs should be


----------

